# [Off the Wall] Un petit jeu remue-méninges...

## Etienne

J'ai vu un petit jeu sympa qui circulait sur le forum anglais, et je me suis dit que ce serait trop bête que les francophones n'en profitent pas...Alors voilà, le principe est super simple : on commence par mettre un mot, une expression, ou quoi que ce soit, et les joueurs doivent écrire la première chose qui leur passe par la tête quand ils lisent le message.

Comme je vois bien que ce n'est absolument pas clair, je mets un exemple...

On commence par une expression, que par souci de clarté j'appellerai "expression1". Le joueur suivant doit alors mettre à quoi cela le fait penser. Supposons que ça le fasse penser à "expression2" (Remarquez le souci de clarté toujours présent...  :Wink:  ).

On aura donc un message de ce joueur qui ressemblera à :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> expression1 : expression2
> 
> 

 

Le joueur suivant, quant à lui, mettra à quoi le fait penser "expression2" dans un message que je n'écrirai pas parceque sinon j'en ai pour toute la journée...Enfin, j'imagine que tout le monde à compris....

Voilà donc la première expression, et pour faire original, je vais reprendre celui du jeu en anglais, on verra si les francophones suivent le même schéma de pensée...  :Very Happy: 

Premier mot : Linux

Et maintenant, à vous...

----------

## yoyo

Linux - Liberté

----------

## Etienne

Liberté : illusions

----------

## Admin-galere

Liberté me fait penser à vacances!   :Very Happy: 

Donc:   

Linux-Liberté-Vacances

edit: snif on a repondu plus vite que moi!!

illusion: rêve

----------

## nuts

reve:  cauchemar-> microsoft

j ai le droit?

----------

## Etienne

 *nuts wrote:*   

> reve:  cauchemar-> microsoft
> 
> j ai le droit?

 

Pas de problèmes, tant que ce n'est pas trop tiré par les cheveux...

Alors, comment est-ce qu'on peut poursuivre ça...Ah, je sais

cauchemar-> microsoft : fuite

----------

## sebweb

fuite: pampers

----------

## sireyessire

c'est encore un jeu à la con qui vient du Off The Wall ça! Pas trouvé mieux pour augmenter de manière impressionnante son nombre de posts  :Mad:   mais bon ..

il y a aussi le jeu du the person before me...

sinon pour en revenir à ce jeu:

pampers:bébé

----------

## Etienne

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il y a aussi le jeu du the person before me...
> 
> 

 

Jamais entendu parler, tiens...tu as le courage d'expliquer en deux mots?

bébé : on n'est jeune qu'une fois...

----------

## nuts

pour bebe j aurai mis micro-onde....enfin

>> bébé : on n'est jeune qu'une fois...

on n' est jeune qu une fois... : on a aps tous les jours 20 ans

----------

## sireyessire

il me semblait que dans ce jeu il fallait mettre un mot et non tout une phrase ... à confirmer

on a pas tout les jours 20 ans:vieillissement

sinon pour the person before me (see also in the Off the Wall forum) le principe est de dire qqch de drôle si possible sur la personne qui a posté juste avant toi...

exple:

P1 : il a fait bô aujourd'hui

P2: la personne avant moi est heureuse du temps qu'il fait ou la personne avant moi est très superficielle...

----------

## nuts

dans l ennonce c est mots ou expression...

vieillissement : moisissur

----------

## sireyessire

 *nuts wrote:*   

> dans l ennonce c est mots ou expression...

 oki *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vieillissement : moisissur

 

MoisissurE : champignon

----------

## nuts

champignon : alucination

----------

## sireyessire

HalLucination:vision

----------

## Admin-galere

vision: lunettes

ps: bonjour l'orthographe...  :Confused: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> vision: lunettes

 

lunettes: verre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: bonjour l'orthographe... 

 

je te le fais pas dire  :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

pas grave l ortograf

lunettes : taupe

----------

## sireyessire

si c grave et hop un conflit sur les versions ! alors taupe ou verre?

bon je suis joueur

taupe:souterrain

----------

## nuts

souterrain : vers

----------

## E11

souterrain - galerie

sa me parait logic  :Razz: 

----------

## nuts

non c es tle vers, comme vers de terre, voila. de toute facon j ai poster plus vite   :Razz: 

----------

## Admin-galere

arf tu postes peut etre vite, mais mal nuts (cf orthographe) et si c'est important sinon on ne comprend rien...

vers:limace

----------

## yoyo

 *nuts wrote:*   

> non c es tle vers, comme vers de terre, voila.

 OK, alors :

vers : terre

----------

## Admin-galere

terre: lune

----------

## sireyessire

lune:étourdi

----------

## Etienne

Il me semble que ça part un peu dans tous les sens...Je suis plutôt d'accord pour avoir un minimum d'orthographe, sinon ça devient vite incompréhensible...Allez, on continue :

lune : extra-terrestres

[EDIT] Dsl sireyessire, quand je me suis rendu compte que tu avais mis un post avant moi, j'ai voulu le modifier, mais j'ai eu une coupure de connexion inopinée...

----------

## nuts

etourdi : ahuri

----------

## Etienne

ahuri : yeux comme des soucoupes...  :Shocked: 

----------

## nuts

soucoupes : martiens

----------

## arnaud75

martiens : Tim Burton

----------

## sebweb

burton : snowboard

----------

## DomiX

snowboard : neige

----------

## sireyessire

neige:Alpes

----------

## zdra

Alpes:apache   (admiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnne  :Laughing:  )

----------

## infinity_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Alpes:apache   (admiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnne  )

 

apache: linux ???    :Cool: 

----------

## Yann

linux : liberté   :Very Happy: 

(et c'est r'parti)

----------

## scout

 *Yann wrote:*   

> linux : liberté   

 

liberte : air

air liberte ... vous vous attendiez pas a celle la hein ?

----------

## sireyessire

liberté:égalité

tant pis

[edit] air:oxygène

----------

## scout

oxygene : doxygen

```
*  app-doc/doxygen

      Latest version available: 1.3.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,311 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.doxygen.org

      Description: Doxygen is a documentation system for C++, C, Java, IDL (Corba, Microsoft, and KDE-DCOP flavors) and to some extent PHP and C#.

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## sireyessire

dogyxen:anjuta

----------

## scout

anjuta:gtk2

----------

## sireyessire

gtk2:perfection esthétique

----------

## DomiX

perfection : Gentoo    :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

Gentoo : emerge

----------

## scout

emerge : reveil

ca y est nous sommes sortis du gnu/linux

----------

## sireyessire

réveil:sonnerie

----------

## E11

lol nuts looooool

----------

## scout

sonnerie:alerte

----------

## E11

sonnerie = casse pied !!!!!!!! :p

----------

## E11

mallé je vais chaque fois arriver en retard :S

----------

## sireyessire

casse pied: fracture

----------

## scout

fracture:sociale

----------

## sireyessire

sociale:grève

----------

## scout

greve:chomage

----------

## sireyessire

chômage:emploi

----------

## scout

emploi:du temps

----------

## sireyessire

temps:secondes

----------

## E11

temps : c'est de l'argent

----------

## scout

seconde:boite de vitesse

----------

## sireyessire

boîte de vitesse : excès de vitesse

----------

## sireyessire

point:probatoire

----------

## scout

exces de vitesse:points

----------

## E11

j manque de reflex j'abandonne  :Very Happy:  fin se stupide win ne m'aide pas des masses non plus ! vite le come back to gentoo  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## scout

probatoire:CDD

----------

## sireyessire

cdd:cd

----------

## scout

CD:DVD

----------

## sireyessire

dvd : laser

----------

## scout

laser:ondes

----------

## sireyessire

ondes:cohérence

----------

## scout

coherence:pertinence

----------

## sireyessire

pertinence: insouciance

----------

## scout

insouciance:moi

----------

## sireyessire

lol

moi:surmoi

----------

## scout

surmoi:superman

----------

## sireyessire

superman:X-men

----------

## scout

x-men:polytechnique

----------

## sireyessire

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Polytechnique: mythe

----------

## scout

mythe:promethee

[EDIT] dsl pour les accents je suis sous qwerty

----------

## sireyessire

prométhée : feu

----------

## scout

feu:pompier

----------

## DomiX

feu : eau

[edit]pas assez rapide 

c'est mon 100eme posts   :Cool: 

[/edit]

----------

## sireyessire

pompier:prestige

----------

## scout

prestige:rolls & royce

----------

## sireyessire

rolls & royce : voiture

----------

## scout

voiture:plaisir

----------

## sireyessire

plaisir:jouissance

----------

## scout

jouissance:inaccessible

----------

## sireyessire

inaccessible:bonheur

@domiX gg pour les 100 posts

----------

## scout

bonheur:argent

----------

## sireyessire

argent: or

----------

## scout

or:mais

[EDIT]mi-temps

----------

## sireyessire

mais: conjonction

----------

## scout

conjonction:liaison

----------

## nuts

liaison : dangeureuse

----------

## sireyessire

dangereuse: femme

----------

## nuts

femme : bourqua

chui mort de rire tout seul la

----------

## scout

bourqua:bache

----------

## sireyessire

bache:bash

----------

## scout

bash:zsh   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

zsh:fluxbox  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

zsh : shell

edit: merde trop tard

fluxbox : interface

----------

## scout

interface:utilisateur

----------

## sireyessire

utilisateur:GUI

----------

## nuts

gui : gnole

----------

## scout

gnole:genievre

----------

## sireyessire

genievre:alcool

----------

## nuts

genievre : distillerie

remerde

alcohol : clodo

----------

## scout

clodo: megot

----------

## sireyessire

mégot:fumée

----------

## scout

fumee:pollution

----------

## sireyessire

pollution:industrie

----------

## nuts

industrie : taf

----------

## sireyessire

taf:boulot

----------

## scout

boulot:metro

----------

## nuts

metro : foule

----------

## sireyessire

foule:sardine

----------

## scout

sardine:thon

----------

## Etienne

metro : tram

...et vive Bruxelles !  :Very Happy: 

[edit] Sur celui là, je me suis vraiment fait dépasser...

----------

## sireyessire

thon : dauphin

----------

## nuts

sardine : huile

chiotte

dauphin : mamiferLast edited by nuts on Mon Mar 01, 2004 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

dauphin:flipper

----------

## sireyessire

flipper:TV

----------

## scout

TV:out

[EDIT]nouvelle pause pour moi et sireyessire

[EDIT2]non, c'est pas qu'on a l'impression de vous tracer  :Wink:  , c'est juste qu'on a l'impression de bouletiser

----------

## nuts

tv : loft story

bande de relou

out : dehor

moi je vais pioncer   :Mad: Last edited by nuts on Mon Mar 01, 2004 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

@nuts: dsl  :Embarassed: 

dehors:dedans

----------

## Etienne

out : jeu, set et match

[edit] Bon sang, c'est vraiment rapide ici...

[edit2] C'est moi, il faut que je réagisse plus vite...

----------

## scout

dedans:dessus

[EDIT] euh, desole ...

----------

## sireyessire

dessus:dessous

[edit] LOL   :Laughing: 

[edit 2 ] pkoi tu l'as enlevé etienne ct drôle

----------

## scout

dessous:culotte

et pkoi t'as enleve ton post etienne ? ct drole   :Rolling Eyes:  deux personnes qui repondent dessus:dessous

----------

## sireyessire

culotte:soutifs

[edit] vas-y etienne je me tais

----------

## Etienne

dessous : contempler...

[edit] J'en peux plus, c'est vraiment trop rapide...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Etienne

sous-tifs : suggestif

[edit] Aaahhhh, enfin...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

suggestif:hypnose

----------

## Etienne

hypnose : révélation

----------

## sireyessire

hypnose: magie noire

rats

révélation:découverte

----------

## scout

decouverte:gcompris

[EDIT]

```
*  games-kids/gcompris

      Latest version available: 4.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 31,861 kB

      Homepage:    http://ofset.sourceforge.net/gcompris/

      Description: full featured educational application for children from 3 to 10

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## sireyessire

gcompris:gmake

----------

## scout

gmake:gcc

----------

## sireyessire

gcc:compiler

----------

## Etienne

gcompris : eureka!

[edit] Bon, on va dire que ma connexion a un peu de mal ce soir...  :Smile: 

----------

## Etienne

compiler : loisir...

Ou presque, quand on voit le temps que ça prend...

----------

## scout

loisir:golf

----------

## sireyessire

golf:driver

----------

## scout

driver:hardware

----------

## sireyessire

hardware:software

----------

## scout

software:logiciel

On est sur le forum french ici   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sireyessire

logiciel:développement

[edit] @scout tu peux parler avec ton hardware

----------

## scout

developpement: vim

[edit] @sireyessire pas faux ...

----------

## Etienne

software : opensource

Bon, je vais laisser tomber pour ce soir...  :Wink: 

Un petit dernier :

vim : incompréhensible...

----------

## sireyessire

vim+opensource:GNU

----------

## scout

gnu:rms

----------

## sireyessire

rms:lt

[edit] Linus...

----------

## scout

lt:am

----------

## sireyessire

am:pm

----------

## scout

pm:24

----------

## sireyessire

24:minuit

----------

## scout

minuit:crime

----------

## sireyessire

crime:détective

----------

## scout

detective:inspecteur

----------

## sireyessire

inspecteur:Harry

(je parie que tu vas mettre potter scout)

----------

## scout

harry:potter

[EDIT] @sireyessire: lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

potter:sorcier

NB : Faudrait se faire une rêgle pour pas que ce soit tout le temps les mêmes qui se répondent, ça serait mieux amha !Last edited by DuF on Mon Mar 01, 2004 11:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Etienne

inspecteur : gadget

[edit] Faut s'y faire, Duf, on n'est pas assez rapide...  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

yes gagné  :Cool: 

potter:phoenix

@duf tricheur  :Smile:  t'as édité mais t'as pas tort sauf si il y a que 2 personnes sur les forums

----------

## scout

phoenix:firebird

[EDIT]pause de quelques minutes pour nous 2

----------

## Etienne

firebird : cendres

[Edit] Moi je vais définitivement me coucher...Scout et sireyessire, je n'ai qu'une chose à dire...on se reverra, et cette fois-là, j'essaierai d'être plus rapide...  :Wink:  Je commence déjà l'entraînement  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

[Off topic]

[2eme degre]@Duf ouais bientot nous aussi on seras vetereans  :Wink:  [/2eme degre]

[EDIT] je sens qu'on va se faire blatter par TGL   :Cool: 

----------

## sireyessire

ok etienne

cendres : renaissance ou momies pour suivre duf

----------

## DuF

cendres:momies

NB : Je suis devenu veteran à la sueur de mon front moa   :Laughing: 

NB 2 : Ils sont généreux avec moi en plus... bon je suis pas assez rapide pour ce truc, on verra demain ce que ça donne   :Very Happy: Last edited by DuF on Mon Mar 01, 2004 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

momies:london british museum

----------

## sireyessire

London british museum: Le Louvre

----------

## scout

le louvre:banque

----------

## sireyessire

qu'est ce que tu fumes scout?

banque : braquage

----------

## scout

braquage:virage

[EDIT] @sireyessire: pas encore, mais j'ai pense a la banque du louvre

----------

## sireyessire

virage:courbe

----------

## scout

courbe:feminin

----------

## sireyessire

féminin:amoureux

----------

## Oo Thior oO

amoureux : passion

----------

## scout

passion:fruit

----------

## sireyessire

fruit:légume

----------

## scout

legume:tubercule

[EDIT] quelques minutes de pause

----------

## sireyessire

tubercule:pomme

----------

## scout

pomme:poire

[EDIT]on se lave les dents en meme temps, alors profitez en

----------

## sireyessire

poire : belle hélène

----------

## scout

belle helene:volcan

[EDIT] pour comprendre : http://www.nrcan.gc.ca/gsc/pacific/vancouver/volcanoes/04_erup_f.php

----------

## sireyessire

tendu ça

volcan:éruption

[EDIT] Bon fini pour ce soir merci scout de ta compagnie, j'ai rien foutu ce soir, toi non plus je pense! enfin, ça doit être un peu boulétisateur ce genre de thread... je promets de me calmer  :Embarassed:   :Mr. Green:  BN à tous

[EDIT2] Bn aussi au futur ex guru   :Wink: 

----------

## scout

eruption:disruption

[EDIT]Bon moi aussi je vais me coucher, BN a tous, et aussi au nouveau guru   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[EDIT2] bah encore 20 posts et c'est bon, oui. Profite en pendant que t'es encore d'egal a egal avec moi, parceque apres, c'est vouvoyement obligatoire   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

[OFF] @ scout les chevilles ça va? faudrait pas déconner avec ton vouvoiement ...  :Twisted Evil:   [/OFF]

disruption: sabre laser

----------

## scout

sabre laser:hot shot 2

et si tu veux on regle ca au sabre laser, tu va voir !!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sireyessire

@scout: quand tu veux ! mais pas au sabre laser: je propose en 5 manches : 1ère= neverputt

2ème = billard us

3ème = baby foot

4 ème = Tiger Woods 2003

5 ème = échecs

hot shot2 : drôle

[EDIT] Bon là je vais réellement me piauter!

----------

## scout

drole:rire

@sireyessire: a moi de choisir les 5 autres manches:

6eme: quake3

7eme: go (je sais pas jouer c'est une bonne occasion pour apprendre)

En plus je pourrais m'aider de ca:

```
*  games-board/gnugo

      Latest version available: 3.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,279 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/gnugo/devel.html

      Description: A Go-playing program

      License:     GPL-2
```

[EDIT]http://www.jeudego.com/Apprendre/regles.htm

8eme: golf jeudi, match play sur l'aigle / ou ce week-end

9eme: neverball - celui qui va le plus loin en easy puis hard

10eme: tetrinet

----------

## sireyessire

rire: bergson

@scout:bon c'est parti ps on postera les résultats plus tard si ça vous intéresse  :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

bergson: philo

@sireyessire: toi aussi tu rigolais bien pdt les cours de philo en terminale?? moi ct pleurs de rire a chaque cour....   :Very Happy: 

c'etait le bon vieux temps!!

----------

## sireyessire

@admin-galère: moi j'ai bien aimé mes cours de philo... enfin je crois que le prof parlait de philo  :Wink: 

philo:bac

----------

## Admin-galere

bac:jeunesse

snif elle s'eloigne la jeunesse, chaque jour un peu plus...   :Crying or Very sad: 

@sireyessire: nous ct genial la philo mais bon c ptet que le prof etait dingue. Il avait des pb psychomoteurs.... C'etait il y a bien longtemps! 

et puis nous c'etait petit coeff donc on s'en foutait!   :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

jeunesse : etudiants

----------

## scout

etudiants:avenir

----------

## nuts

avenir : futur

----------

## totoro

futur : promesses

--

dislexics have more fnu !

----------

## DArt

promesses : élection

(oups c l'époque)

----------

## scout

election:fumisterie

----------

## nuts

fumisterie : foutage de gueule

----------

## scout

foutage de geule:amuse bouche

[EDIT] ouais je sais j'ai l'esprit tordu ...

[EDIT2]ouais, nuts apprentice !

----------

## DArt

amuse bouche:apéritif

(c l'heure d'ailleurs   :Wink:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## nuts

aperitif : amuse gueule

----------

## Admin-galere

amuse gueule:petit four

----------

## nuts

petit four : cuisine

----------

## yoyo

cuisine : cordon bleu

----------

## cylgalad

cordon bleu : écran bleu  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

ecran bleu : le grand bleu    :Wink: 

le grand bleu : le grand blond (avec une chaussure noire) re-  :Wink: 

le grand blond (avec une chaussure noire) : Pierre Richard

Pierre Richard : blague

blague : Windows   :Laughing: 

EDIT : vous remarquerez que toutes ces étapes n'étaient pas nécessaires ...

EDIT2 : et également que je n'ai posté qu'une fois ... je suis un vrai l33t moi ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bastux

Windows : Billou

----------

## scout

Billou:Balmer

----------

## nuts

balmer : justice

faut eviter dans les nom car ca implique des recherche

----------

## sireyessire

justice:tribunal

[edit] lol yoyo

----------

## Oo Thior oO

tribunal : brevets

----------

## nuts

brevet : brevet des college

----------

## dioxmat

Mat en 3 coups:

brevets - entrave

entrave - liberte

liberte - linux

fini :)

----------

## nuts

non non, t as poster trop tard

college - entrave

 ca ne marche pas

----------

## dioxmat

teu teu teu je suis moderateur jai tous les droits :)

Plus serieusement, je vais probablement locker le thread d'ici peu, ca commence a faire un peu de trop de pages/posts :)

----------

## scout

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Plus serieusement, je vais probablement locker le thread d'ici peu, ca commence a faire un peu de trop de pages/posts 

 

C'est pas faux

----------

## yoyo

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> teu teu teu je suis moderateur jai tous les droits 

 C'est pas faux non plus ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

wah l autre tout ca parce qu il a poster trop tard. mauvais joueur va   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

Abus de position dominante, je propose une manifestation ce soir à 20h dans l'appart de Mat qui est à Paris, dans le %£µ¨M%.%µ££¨^$ù: le suite de ce message a été censuré pour des raisons évidentes qui sont le bien pour tout le monde, la sauvegarde l'espace naturelle et tout ce qui va bien avec !

----------

## Yann

La sauvegarde de l'espace naturel ca implique pas la désalcoolisation de son bar?!? Halte à la censure!

----------

## Admin-galere

le dernier mot etait de Dioximat:

linux: pingouin

 :Razz: 

----------

## nuts

ca part salement en troll la

relis bien et tu verra que le dernier mot n etait pas de dixiomat

----------

## Admin-galere

oui ca partait en ronchonneries. Bon pour etre dans le ton faut que je ronchonnes. ok!!!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## dioxmat

Bon allez hop ca suffit les enfants, maintenant on rentre :)

----------

